

Why Obama Should Offer Edward Snowden a Deal - reuven
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2015/06/president_obama_should_offer_edward_snowden_a_deal_the_former_nsa_contractor.html

======
skidoo
The author of that article doesn't seem to have the slightest grasp of who
Obama is or what he's about. Hell, doing the right thing has never been what
any American President has been about.

